# New problem...



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

2011 1.4l 110k miles. 

Noticed a really bad metal grinding sound when backing my car up and slightly turning the wheels. While the wheels were straight the sound wasn’t as loud but was still present. My car is falling apart.....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Pictures and a video clip would help.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

What do the boots on your axle joints look like?


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

Taxman said:


> What do the boots on your axle joints look like?


They look like they are in really good shape. I had my friend look at them with me. The sound just went away while moving. However when we jacked the car up we heard the grind really bad towards the back of the car and moderately towards the front end. Could it just be from really shot struts / shocks?


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> Pictures and a video clip would help.


. I tried to take a video clip but the sound stopped before that. I didn't think to take pictures just now when I had the car on stands


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Are the rear wheels a brake drum or disk brakes? I know with drum brakes you can get some really nasty noises if a small rock gets in there - or if the brake pads are worn down and chipping.

Does it go away when you apply the brakes?


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> Are the rear wheels a brake drum or disk brakes? I know with drum brakes you can get some really nasty noises if a small rock gets in there - or if the brake pads are worn down and chipping.
> 
> Does it go away when you apply the brakes?


it was happening with and without applying brakes. They are rear drums.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

My neighbor had a weird one on her Escape this year.
The shoe retaining pin got rusty enough that the head pulled through the backing plate. 
The retainer and spring were just sitting inside the shoe, but the pin was wedged between the shoe and drum and making an awful noise. Sure surprised me when I pulled the drum off.


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

Taxman said:


> My neighbor had a weird one on her Escape this year.
> The shoe retaining pin got rusty enough that the head pulled through the backing plate.
> The retainer and spring were just sitting inside the shoe, but the pin was wedged between the shoe and drum and making an awful noise. Sure surprised me when I pulled the drum off.


I sure hope that isn’t the case. I wouldn’t know where to begin taking any of that stuff apart....


----------

